# Glow in the Dark Zipper Pulls



## rickeyracer (Oct 22, 2009)

I hate not being able to find the zipper in the middle of the night. After looking around the internet for awhile I found the following site glowinthedark1 on Etsy 
These things are great. I got four of them, one for the zipper and four for the line markers. I would recomend these to anybody. Just a great product.


----------



## wackyotter (Sep 18, 2009)

That's an awesome idea. I'll have to look at getting some of them for me.

The Wacky Otter
[email protected]
wackyotter.com - Home


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Awesome idea, why didnt I think of those...:smack-head:


----------

